# Dark Souls Kampftechniken Fragen



## PizzaPasta2010 (27. August 2012)

Ich habe einige Fragen die Kämpfe in Dark Souls (PC) :
1. Wie sticht man jemanden in den Rücken ? Wenn ich hinter einer Person stehe, schlägt mein Charakter einfach normal zu. Wie bekommt man die besondere von-hinten-attackier-Animation ?

2. Wie kontert man ? (Also wie benutzt man die Kontertaste ? (Manche Gegner machen das bei mir und machen eine Frontale Angriffsanimation )

3. Wie tretet man Gegner ? Bei mir kommt das immer zufällig. Es wäre besser, wenn ich das wüsste, da es manchmal ein Nachteil sein kann.

4. Was bringt es, zweihändig zu kämpfen statt einhändig ?

mfg PizzaPasta2010


----------



## Hawkins (28. August 2012)

Zu 1.: Wenn du hinter ihm bist, NICHT das Schild hochhalten, der Backstab geht nur wenn man das schild unten hat, danach einfach RB drücken (Xbox pad). Die Attacke ist etwas fummelig und funktioniert nicht immer.

2. Ich benuz ein Xbox Gamepad daher keine Ahnung wie man das mit Tastatur macht, aber nachdem du geblockt hast sofort einen Angriff machen. Wenn du schnell genug bist macht dieser dann 150% Schaden(Schätzwert).
Es geht auch komplizierter mit der LT Taste. Warten bis der Gegner angreift, dann LT drücken und dann sofort mit RB angreifen. Dann macht der Char nen coolen Finishing Move. Ist aber echt schwer zu timen.

3. Kurz nach vorn laufen und RB drücken, oder dabei RT für den Sprungangriff.

4. Die Waffe macht dann mehr Schaden. Einige Waffen haben auch spezielle Boni die nur aktiv sind wenn man die Waffe als 2h trägt, das Drake Sword zb. Es macht in 2h eine Frontale Schockwelle die mehrere Gegner trifft.


PS: Die Kampfmoves funktionieren teilweise nicht mit allen Waffen. Ich hab momentan zB einen Sorcery Catalyst Spear (The Banishment Catalyst) Sieht aus wie ein Spear, kann aber keine Backstabs oder Tritte/Sprungangriffe ausführen da es eigentlich ein Zauberstab ist. Er macht aber trotzdem extrem viel melee Schaden und man kann ihn gleich am Anfang des Games bekommen, zusammen mit einer tollen leichten Rüstung. ★ Dark Souls - Beginner's Sorcerer Guide - YouTube


----------



## hifumi (28. August 2012)

Fürs Treten muss man finde ich in exakt dem gleichen Augenblick nach vorn drücken und Angriff. Erst kurz nach vorn laufen geht nicht.

Zweihändig kämpfen bringt nicht nur mehr Schaden, sondern man durchbricht auch leichter die Deckung des Gegners. Diese Typen mit Schild und Pike sind zum Beispiel immer am Blocken, aber mit einer Zweihandattacke kann man ihr Schild einfach weghauen. (Evtl. hängts auch vom eigenen Str. Wert ab, oder dem Schaden der Waffe. Die Tatsache ist mir jedenfalls erst richtig aufgefallen nachdem ich mein Schwert schon ge-upgraded hatte. Also wenn man genug Schaden macht, kann man die Deckung vielleicht auch mit einer Hand durchbrechen.)

Btw.: Für Dark Souls irgendwelche Guide Videos zu schauen ist ungefähr so, wie bei einem Film bevor man ins Kino geht die Zusammenfassung der Handlung durchzulesen.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (28. August 2012)

Danke für die Antworten.
Aber leider benutze ich eine Tastatur. Deswegen weiß ich leider nicht, was mit LT, RB und RT gemeint ist.
Brauche dringend eine Übersetzung


----------



## Hawkins (28. August 2012)

LT: Parry, also wenn der Char kurz mit dem Schild schlägt
LB: Schildblock
RT: Starke Attacke
RB:Leichte Attacke oder Spellcasting


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (28. August 2012)

Ach ja noch was : Wie zielt man manuell aus der ego sicht mit bogen/armbrust ?


----------



## hifumi (29. August 2012)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Ach ja noch was : Wie zielt man manuell aus der ego sicht mit bogen/armbrust ?


 
Wüsste nicht, dass das geht.
Man kann ja Gegner anvisieren und der Charakter zielt dann automatisch, oder wenn man keinen Gegner anvisiert hat kann man die Schussrichtung ein bisschen beeinflussen indem man die Kamera dreht, auch auf und ab.


----------



## Hawkins (29. August 2012)

Klar gibts beim Bogen ein Fadenkreuz. Bogen spannen (mit der "Leichter Angriff-Taste(RB auf Xbox)) danach die Taste für Schildblock drücken (LB) dann wechselt man in den Fadenkreuz Modus und kann sehr genau zielen. Das braucht man zum Beispiel um an das Drake Sword in der Undead Burg zu gelangen indem man den Schwanz des Drachen auf der Brücke abschießt.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (29. August 2012)

Mit der Armbrust geht das aber nicht oder ?


----------



## Hawkins (29. August 2012)

Nein, die Armbrust hat das Feature nicht, nur Bögen


----------

